# Free Cascade Pattern-the Sierra Lace Cardigan



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Hi everyone-I thought this was really pretty. A free pattern from Cascade Yarns. Denise http://cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/W352_SierraLaceCardigan2.pdf


----------



## MommaBlue (Oct 14, 2013)

It's beautiful. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

CandiCooper-It was my pleasure! Denise


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks, very pretty.


----------



## Caro that's Me (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

tvarnas-You're very welcome! Denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Caro that's Me-My pleasure. Enjoy! Denise


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you have a great day


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

saw-You're welcome and right back at you! I'm using my new Ellipsis tablet on KP today. Good grief!!! Another learning process! Denise


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

Love this one! Thanks for the link!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is pretty, thanks.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Very pretty, thanks for sharing,


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

It's beautiful thanks for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## joani13 (Nov 21, 2012)

I love it! another project added to my "want to make" list!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

thank you for sharing this link--this is so pretty.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Ladies-My pleasure. Enjoy! Denise


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Lovely...thanks for the link.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

ck-You're very welcome! Denise


----------



## Ruth SG (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern, beautiful and up to date design.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Ruth SG-My pleasure! Denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Zinzin-You're very welcome! Denise


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

How lovely!!! Thanks so much for sharing SMILE


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Geesta-You're so very welcome! Denise


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

very pretty - thanks for the link


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Strickliese-It was my pleasure! Denise


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Zraza-My pleasure. Enjoy! Denise


----------



## DrLlama (Jan 30, 2014)

That's so pretty, thanks for posting it! I love that it looks like a shawl and wears like a sweater.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

DrLlama said:


> That's so pretty, thanks for posting it! I love that it looks like a shawl and wears like a sweater.


DrLlama- :thumbup: Denise


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

BrightMoon-My pleasure! Denise


----------

